# Einer der ältesten Laptops der Welt!!!



## alliance2000 (18. August 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6kYq0d_RUiU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einer der ältesten Laptops der Welt erwacht wieder zum Leben: Amstrad PPC512 mit einer 80186 kompatiblen NEC V20-CPU, 2x 3,5“ Diskettenlaufwerk, keiner Festplatte und monochromen LCD - aber tragbar und mobil!
Inkl. MS-DOS 3.3, einer uralten MS-WORD-Version und dem Vorgänger von Excel: MS-Multiplan. Viel Spaß dabei!

Viel Spaß beim Zuschauen!

Jessie


----------

